# BANGKOK | One Bangkok O4H4 | 436m | 1431ft | 92 fl | U/C



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

BANGKOK | One Bangkok Tower | 380m | 90 fl | U/C


* One Bangkok - Suan Lum Nightbazaar REDEVELOPMENT 

380 M 90 FL*



data555 said:


>






wwc234 said:


>


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

PPSCILLA said:


> หวายยย ตรงกลางกี่เมตรหว่า เมกะทอลล์มั้ย ตื่นเต้น
> CR : Propholic


^^^^^^^^:cheers:


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

CNXWORLD said:


> *โปรเจคใหม่ระดับโลก!เปิดตัวเร็วๆนี้....*
> One Bangkok
> Global Landmark by TCC Assets
> 
> ...






jackrayu said:


> พื้นที่วันนี้ครับ
> เตรียมจัด art box รึเปล่า






Codename B said:


> ระหว่างโครงการนี้กับโครงการมักกะสัน ไม่รู้ว่าอันไหนจะเกิดก่อนกัน
> 
> April 16
> 
> ...


:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## wwc234 (Apr 1, 2013)

Thai Billionaire Charoen Plans $3.5 Billion Bangkok Development
by Pooja Thakur Mahrotri and Supunnabul Suwannakij
April 3, 2017, 12:56 PM GMT+7

Thailand’s richest man, Charoen Sirivadhanabhakdi, is planning a $3.5 billion property development in central Bangkok that will include offices, homes and shopping malls.

Charoen’s TCC Group and its Singapore unit Frasers Centrepoint Ltd. will develop the project, said Panote Sirivadhanabhakdi, group chief executive officer of Frasers Centrepoint. ‘One Bangkok,’ covering 16.7 hectares (41 acres), will be the largest mixed-use development in Thailand, he said.

“We aim to develop this project to be Thailand’s landmark,” Charoen Sirivadhanabhakdi said at a press conference in Bangkok on Monday. “I hope this project will house the headquarters of major global companies which will further expand growth to the country.”

The land has been leased from Crown Property Bureau and the first stage of the project is expected to open in 2021. TCC Assets (Thailand) Co. will hold an 80.1 percent stake in the development while Frasers Property Holdings (Thailand) will own the remainder, the statement said. 

The 1.83 million square meter project, which is expected to be completed by 2025, will comprise five Grade-A office towers, five luxury and lifestyle hotels, three ultra-luxury residential towers and an array of retail outlets, according to the statement.


https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...charoen-plans-3-5-billion-bangkok-development

TCC Group to Build US$3.5 Billion Integrated District Called 'One Bangkok' in Bangkok City-centre



NEWS PROVIDED BY
TCC Assets (Thailand) Co., Ltd. 
Apr 03, 2017, 06:17 ET
SHARE THIS ARTICLE

- One Bangkok dedicates 8 hectares of total land area of 16.7 hectares to increasing green and open areas in the city-centre

- Integrated district to be Thailand's largest and a new global landmark destination

- "Our vision is to create a place that people can love and want to spend time in, which everyone in the city will feel is an integral part of our city. Once completed, it will be a global landmark that will enhance Bangkok's and Thailand's stature on the world stage," said Mr. Charoen Sirivadhanabhakdi, Chairman, TCC Group

BANGKOK, April 3, 2017 /PRNewswire/ -- TCC Assets (Thailand) Co., Ltd. and Frasers Centrepoint Limited ("FCL") will jointly develop 16.7 hectares in the heart of Bangkok into one of the world's "must-visit" destination city districts. The project will create Thailand's first fully integrated district that is built on people-centric principles and a focus on environmental sustainability and smart-city living.

The project, called 'One Bangkok', is the largest private sector property development initiative ever undertaken in Thailand with an estimated investment value of approximately US$3.5 billion. The project promises to become a new global landmark when its first components open in 2021.

Mr. Charoen Sirivadhanabhakdi, Chairman of TCC Group and FCL, said, "The fundamental aim in the planning and design of One Bangkok is to enhance Bangkok's stature as a key gateway city in Asia."

'One Bangkok' is a fully integrated "city-within-a-city" district. When all components are completed in 2025, it will have a gross floor area of 1.83 million square metres, comprised of five Grade A office towers built to LEED and WELL standards, five luxury and lifestyle hotels, three ultra-luxury residential towers, a comprehensive array of retail offerings within differentiated retail precincts, and a rich variety of civic areas, and art and culture facilities. Eight hectares of its total land area of 16.7 hectares is dedicated to greenery and open spaces.

The land is leased from the Crown Property Bureau and enjoys a prime location right next to Bangkok's largest central park -- Lumphini Park -- with direct linkages to the city's mass transit systems, as well as easy access to the expressway network.

Mr. Charoen said, "We are honoured to be entrusted by the Crown Property Bureau to turn this important plot of land in the heart of the city into a showpiece district. It is a responsibility that I am privileged to carry and I affirm my commitment to ensure the creation of something exceptional and transformational."

He added, "With One Bangkok, I hope to enhance global confidence in Thailand as the epicenter of ASEAN and a key gateway and lifestyle city in Asia, as well as bring prosperity to all associated with the project, whether as tenants, owners, or business partners."

"To accomplish this game-changing endeavour, I have placed my confidence in two TCC Group companies that perfectly complement each other, combining the financial strength and local knowhow of TCC Assets with the enormous international property development expertise of Frasers Property," Mr. Charoen noted.

One Bangkok is being developed by a joint venture between TCC Assets (Thailand) Co., Ltd., holding 80.1%, and Frasers Property Holdings (Thailand) Co., Ltd., holding 19.9%.

Frasers Property is the international property brand of FCL, a full-fledged multi-national real estate company with more than US$17.6 billion in assets.

Mr. Panote Sirivadhanabhakdi, Group CEO of FCL said, "No single development of this scale and diversity has ever been undertaken in Thailand. One Bangkok will be a vibrant lifestyle destination that will affirm Bangkok's position among the most desirable cities in the world to live, do business, and to visit. It will attract top-level local and multinational companies to set up their AEC headquarters in the district as Bangkok's most prestigious corporate address, and their employees and visitors will enjoy an unrivaled ecosystem of facilities and lifestyle experiences available here."

He added that One Bangkok's design will be sensitive to its social and cultural context, incorporating Thailand's heritage, and make the district an integral part of the city.

Ms. Su Lin Soon, a highly reputed and experienced real estate professional and Chief Executive Officer of One Bangkok, said, "Accessibility, connectivity, and sustainability are top priorities in our urban planning. New quality standards, international best practices and diversity in the mix of uses and architecture are fundamental features of the master plan, designed by Skidmore, Owings & Merrill. Supported by local expertise from Plan Associates, and A49, the master plan combines both international and local experiences from the most influential architectural and urban planning firms."

She added, "One Bangkok will also be the first district in Thailand to be built entirely around sustainability principles and to LEED for Neighbourhood Development Platinum standards."


http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...bangkok-in-bangkok-city-centre-300433251.html


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

Not bad, though for a pre-planned cluster you'd expect the towers to match each other or work together better.


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...ok-development

Thai Billionaire Charoen Plans $3.5 Billion Bangkok Development

Thailand’s richest man, Charoen Sirivadhanabhakdi, is planning a $3.5 billion property development in central Bangkok that will include offices, homes and shopping malls.

Charoen’s TCC Group and its Singapore unit Frasers Centrepoint Ltd. will develop the project, said Panote Sirivadhanabhakdi, group chief executive officer of Frasers Centrepoint. ‘One Bangkok,’ covering 16.7 hectares (41 acres), will be the largest mixed-use development in Thailand, he said.

“We aim to develop this project to be Thailand’s landmark,” Charoen Sirivadhanabhakdi said at a press conference in Bangkok on Monday. “I hope this project will house the headquarters of major global companies which will further expand growth to the country.”

The land has been leased from Crown Property Bureau and the first stage of the project is expected to open in 2021. TCC Assets (Thailand) Co. will hold an 80.1 percent stake in the development while Frasers Property Holdings (Thailand) will own the remainder, the statement said. 

The 1.83 million square meter project, which is expected to be completed by 2025, will comprise five Grade-A office towers, five luxury and lifestyle hotels, three ultra-luxury residential towers and an array of retail outlets, according to the statement.




Appleich said:


> ป้ายโครงการมาแล้ว
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

wwc234 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/PptvHd/posts/1640290649322041






Festival said:


> อยากให้ตึก 4 เหลี่ยม อวบๆ สูงกว่านี้จัง ทรงสวยดี
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Cadaeib (Jan 10, 2017)

Is it really already U/C ?


----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

Cadaeib said:


> Is it really already U/C ?


The project is not under construction yet, because they just reveal the project today. However the site had already been cleared and after today's reveal, work on the site will begin soon.

The whole project is called *One Bangkok* and not One Bangkok t̶o̶w̶e̶r̶. The name of the heighest tower is supposedly called Phikul Tower and is 380m and has 90 floors. However we still don't know the height of other towers in the complex.



CNXWORLD said:


> มุมนี้สวยมาก
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some info of the project from their website



> Bangkok Has a New Address
> 
> A once-in-a-generation development, One Bangkok is a fully integrated district ideally located in prime central Bangkok at the corner of Wireless Road and Rama IV, right next to Lumphini Park, with unsurpassed accessibility through direct connections to the MRT.
> 
> ...


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

*today
*

*







*

*PPtv Thailand*









*PPtv Thailand*









*PPtv Thailand*









*PPtv Thailand*









*PPtv Thailand*


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

*13 Building in The 1 complex*


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice but, PREP or APPROVED


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

Munwon said:


> Nice but, PREP or APPROVED



^^^^^^



*Clear area 
for start construction*
03/04/2017



Blue OceanS said:


> ก่อนการเปลี่ยนแปลงครั้งยิ่งใหญ่
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

Festival said:


> ขออนุญาตเจ้าของภาพ




area in the future


----------



## Sainton (Oct 21, 2016)

Fantastic project. This will give Bangkok a nice focal point


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

Amorn PonJaroen


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

*BANGKOK NEW LAND MARK 

2020

*





































Amorn PonJaroen










Natthawut Natthawut Wannachat‎


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

Natthawut Natthawut Wannachat‎


----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

How many times are u gonna spam the same pictures again and again?


----------



## akif90 (Sep 11, 2012)

Look like Pertamina Tower


----------



## D_Y2k.2^ (Sep 22, 2002)

It sure is going to enhance that area alot! Just hope it wouldnt eat into the greeneries


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

:cheers:










Natthawut Natthawut Wannachat‎


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

2016.12.29_Suan-Lumpini_2048 by Sarun Rojanakatanyoo, on Flickr


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

^^^^

*In the lower left corner of the image.


Square Clearance Area*


----------



## Ki$ (Apr 14, 2016)

Woaw, great idiom on the largest tower!


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Wow. This project is huge. Very cool designs. :cheers:


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

*Project Area in Center Bangkok*









Nutthapon Hutthakunkowit‎


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

SOM | One Bangkok








*SOM, working with a team of local and international architecture and landscape architecture firms, is leading the design of a 16-hectare master plan in the heart of Bangkok. Adjacent to the city’s popular Lumphini Park, One Bangkok is the largest private-sector development in Thailand to date, introducing an extensive collection of residential, hotel, retail, office, and public spaces to the city center.*

SOM’s vision establishes a vertical village designed to foster community and promote well-being in a dense urban environment. Welcoming streetscapes will create a sense of place, encouraging visitors to return, while a wide range of outdoor spaces, including eight hectares of public plazas and landscaped greenspace, will form a new center of social life in the city.

One Bangkok is the first project in Thailand to target LEED® Platinum certification for Neighborhood Development. Its architecture and landscape respond to the tropical climate and ecology, utilizing sustainable design approaches and technologies to significantly reduce energy expenditure and water use. The master plan centralizes energy and water-management systems to optimize efficiency and anticipate future growth. The use of greenspace and permeable materials will retain rainwater onsite to reduce runoff and facilitate absorption that will help replenish groundwater resources.

SOM is working with the One Bangkok project team to design a selection of towers in the district, each with its own unique character and form. One tower features a cascade of green terraces; another combines two volumes with a lattice of sky gardens and atria. The design of the towers reduces the ecological footprint of the district through careful site placement and positioning, and a suite of sustainable engineering systems tailored to the local climate.

http://www.som.com/projects/one_bangkok​
__________________________________________________

Floor plan of the project​


> *Propholic*
> 
> เพิ่มเติมข้อมูล One Bangkok แคปจากpresentation บนเวที ที่amarin tv ได้ตั้งกล้องมุมหน้าตรง แล้วผมมาใส่captionเอง
> 
> #condoman


19,76 acre of open spaces










Underground walkway linking MRT Blue line Lumpini Station










The main boulevard is 30M wide










Large retail area










All buildings will have a view of Lumpini Park


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Wasn'it the site of a former popular market? They say the project will be inclusive but they only plan to build 5 star hotels, offices and residences...


----------



## goodybear (Dec 5, 2015)

Anyone else think the design of One Bangkok kinda looks like the Lotte World Tower in Seoul. I think they look similar but still very different. I like the design of this tower a lot, can't wait to see it rise! :banana:


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

nasle said:


> *BANGKOK NEW LAND MARK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

I wonder why do they use the skyline of ATLANTA to showcase this project? hno:*


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

^^^^



nasle said:


> Amorn PonJaroen


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

^^
link Webside

http://onebangkok.com/


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

Aey SrirathSomsawat


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

Room with a view. #bangkok #rainy #skyline #igersbangkok #traffic #hithere by Leander Wattig, on Flickr


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

Watcharathit Katsri


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

Panerai said:


>


:banana:


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

*Start U/C 7/30/2017


*








by Bangkok Pulse By Pisut Jarintippitack









by Bangkok Pulse By Pisut Jarintippitack






















RedEyeThai.comhttps://www.google.co.th/search?tbs...client=firefox-b-ab&bih=659&biw=1366&tbm=isch


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^
indeed, but the moderators are used to keep in prep status when the soil is excavated :yes::yes:


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Amazing project.
I really like that SOM created individual buildings at the same plot. 
Looks better than a single style.


----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

Digging begins.



> เหมือน ONE BANGKOK จะลงมือก่อสร้างละครับ เริ่มเจาะเข็มแล้ว
> #condoman
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/propholic2...799606153181/1267891363310665/?type=3&theater


----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

Pile Testing



> *STS GROUP*
> 
> STS Pile Testing เริ่มงานทดสอบเสาเข็มโครงการ One Bangkok ต้นแรก Bored pile Dia. 2.20×80.00 m. Max test lpad 6,900 tons ถือว่าเป็นเสาเข็มทดสอบขนาดใหญ่และลึกที่สุดในประเทศไทยตอนนี้ครับ
> Drone credit by Thanabat Uaworakunchai


----------



## Napalerd (Aug 14, 2017)

UPDATE BY SOM 400++ 
www.som.com/projects/one_bangkok


----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

Centrally located between two major parks.

Photo taken from Mahanakhon tower.









https://www.facebook.com/propholic2...799606153181/1271628912936910/?type=3&theater


----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

Model of the buildings



nattaset said:


>


----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

CNXWORLD said:


> ถ่ายเมื่อ 16กย.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

> *Thailand's largest fully integrated district commences construction, a landmark development set to transform the city-centre. The ground breaking ceremony today marks a major milestone for One Bangkok as the future begins today.*
> 
> Find out more at www.onebangkok.com
> #onebangkok #one_bangkok #thefuturebeginstoday #thefuturebeginshere
> ...


Officiating guests at the groundbreaking ceremony for One Bangkok










5.19AM 8 March 2018 construction commences for One Bangkok










The first pile for One Bangkok










A landmark fully integrated district in the heart of Bangkok


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice main tower but the other towers are way too close to it and don't complement it.


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/TeeSuckHua...719063309096/2023349077912759/?type=3&theater


----------



## TT_GOVERNMENT (Dec 14, 2011)

*nice..............................................................................................................*


----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

Update One Bangkok - 13 March 2018



















*By Khun Amorn PonJaroen*


----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

Official Heigths for all buildings revealed from EIA document



archstudent said:


> *92 Storey , 437.03 M.*
> 
> http://eiadoc.onep.go.th/eialibrary/4housing/61/A61_2915.pdf
> 
> ...





archstudent said:


> สรุปจาก EIA น่าจะตามนี้นะ
> 
> //ตึก 92 ชั้นน่าจะเป็นเฟสหลังสุดของโครงการเลย TTTTT อีก 7 ปีครึ่ง


----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

Today



jackrayu said:


> เห็นมีอาคารเล็กๆขึ้นมาครับ


----------



## omevil (Mar 11, 2008)

Some update from Thai Forum



Appleich said:


> *by Propholic*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## archstudent (Aug 3, 2003)

archstudent said:


> FULL EIA ออกแล้วววว
> 
> http://eiadoc.onep.go.th/eialibrary/4housing/61/F61_2915.pdf
> 
> ...





Appleich said:


> *by Proholic*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Booppe (Jul 25, 2018)

*now 2/15/2019*


Bangkok future









Skyline Thailand




















Skyline Thailand


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

This building project really makes up for the cancelation of Grand Rama 9


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

The main tower is nice, a little like Lotte Tower in Seoul, but it's surrounded and covered by too many mediocre towers.


----------



## Booppe (Jul 25, 2018)

*Future Bangkok 2019 and 2020 
*

*1. O4H4 437.33 M
2. O1A/H1 284.70M
3. C3B 277.95M
4. O2 274.20M
5. O1B 263.80M
7. H3C3A 216.40M
8. O3 182.95M
9. H2A 100.70M
10. H2B 66.20M
11. CUP 65.70M*













Skyline Thailand











____


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

*Developing Bangkok Project to Boast One of Region’s Tallest Towers*


> _Bangkok, Thailand 13 August 2019_
> TCC Group, a Thai beverage and retail group, have started what is being described as one of the largest real estate projects in Thailand’s capital, hoping to turn the project area into a new landmark for the city.
> 
> The 167,000-square-meter complex, named One Bangkok, will partially open in 2023, when the construction of the first building and surrounding areas is completed.
> ...


http://www.ctbuh.org/news/developing-bangkok-project-to-boast-one-of-regions-tallest-towers/


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Nice Thailand, this building is cool


----------



## Appleich (Apr 22, 2011)

*Minor revision was made to the current design:*


> Source: http://www.realist.co.th/blog/one-bangkok/


----------



## knrOctober (Apr 27, 2009)

Update form Thai Forum :cheers:



Cr.Pic @TonsTweetings




Icover said:


>


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

what kind of ground system is that?


----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

One Bangkok
92+65+61+60+58+50+50+40+21+16 Storey
437M, 284.7M, 277.65M, 274M, 263.5M, 251M, 216.4M, 182.6M, 100.7M & 66M









By tadao_undo


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

X-post


knrOctober said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225827719008546817
> ...


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Any one read Thai? Is this the main building?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Hooray for U/C!


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I hope the main tower is under construction :banana:


----------



## Millennium Falcon (Jan 9, 2018)

This BKK super-tall looks kinda like the proposed Signature Tower of the Bukit Bintang City Center in Kuala Lumpur - minus the slope... :cheers:


----------



## ssoott (Feb 4, 2018)

A very fitting addition to Bangkok :banana::cheers:
The whole cluster reminds me of Kuala Lumpur's TRX project. The main tower's height is very close too


----------



## ABE93 (Nov 9, 2019)

Beautiful collection


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

didn't realize it had six 200m+ skyscraper side towers. That's amazing, massive project


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

X-post by* CNXWORLD*


CNXWORLD said:


> Cr by khun วีรพร ก่อสร้าง


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

July 03 by yu_fon


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Please go up!


----------



## knrOctober (Apr 27, 2009)

May 2020


----------



## PenangLion (Dec 12, 2017)

I guess this, this is serious. 
Can't wait


----------



## Saltovka (May 17, 2016)

It's just WOW.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Am currently in Bangkok. Wanted to take pics but the walls around the site are like 5m tall. Any spot you can recommend me for pics


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Tom_Green said:


> Am currently in Bangkok. Wanted to take pics but the walls around the site are like 5m tall. Any spot you can recommend me for pics


I'd also suggest asking in the Thailand subforum.


----------



## Appleich (Apr 22, 2011)

This rooftop bar at Sofitel SO Bangkok, probably the only vantage point that allows you to look onto the project from above:








HI-SO Rooftop Bar SO SOFITEL BANGKOK ไฮโซรูฟท็อปบาร์ โซ โซฟิเทลแบงคอก - Lovedinings


หากตั้งโจทย์ว่า อยากไปดินเนอร์ที่ร้านอาหารและบาร์ ที่มีวิวพาโนรามาของเมืองกรุงซึ่งเต็มไปด้วยตึกสูง พร้อมสัมผัสความงามของทิวทัศน์ธรรมชาติไปด้วย “HI-SO Rooftop Bar” ไฮโซรูฟท็อปบาร์ ของโรงแรมโซ โซฟิเทลแบงคอก SO SOFITEL BANGKOK เป็นคำตอบที่แสนจะลงตัวอย่างที่สุด ด้วยทำเลที่ตั้งของ SO SOFITEL...




www.lovedinings.com


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

It worked out! Thanks for the help. Pics from yesterday!


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Pardon my ignorance but, where is the main tower?


----------



## KAAAZ (Nov 17, 2011)

Munwon said:


> Pardon my ignorance but, where is the main tower?


I would guess around there.


----------



## KAAAZ (Nov 17, 2011)

To make it more clear


----------



## Appleich (Apr 22, 2011)

*December 2021:*


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

What an insightful video! The main tower is about to rise! Great update.


----------



## Jero1971 (Oct 11, 2020)

Appleich said:


> *December 2021:*
> View attachment 2572285
> 
> View attachment 2572286
> ...


Thanks for sharing the video


----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

__ https://www.facebook.com/572799606153181/posts/4381256568640780


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

finally, a massive cluster being built in bangkok


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

I can't wait!


----------



## NanoRay (Dec 6, 2020)

Wow, a complex full of supertalls. 😍 You know, New York should do this.


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

NanoRay said:


> Wow, a complex full of supertalls. 😍 You know, New York should do this.


...lol...How do you exactly know that each of them are supertall?And, are you ( no offense) kinda myopic to think or even conclude indirectly that a major city like NYC don't already have clusters of supertalls?People should really be thinking twice,before commenting/concluding something, or do their research beforehand ,yet at the same time be more keenly observing and even more elaborated here in this site as well.It's just a suggestion to avoid being embarrassed or misunderstood....Like what about particularly the Hudson Yards that's seem to be most packed ones of them all in the city in term of density of supertalls?...lol...Anyways, then yeah, good for you, Bangkok.Indeed👍👌😉💎🌈


----------



## thestealthyartist (11 mo ago)

Bangkok skyline really gives Melbourne vibes for some reason...


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

thestealthyartist said:


> Bangkok skyline really gives Melbourne vibes for some reason...


Yeah,some slightly vibes here and there, only😌🙂👍


----------



## Susi si ikan (11 mo ago)

I'm not too sure the 400m building will be built because one Bangkok is not just 1 tower but there are 4/5 towers


----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> That moment when you're 75% done with One Bangkok and SOM pulls a redesign out of nowhere:
> View attachment 3170071


Actually, it was redesigned and revealed on July 31, 2019 😅


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I am willing to pronunciate O4H4 as "OAHA" 😁 😁 😁


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Codename B said:


> Actually, it was redesigned and revealed on July 31, 2019 😅


well crud...


----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

Zaz965 said:


> I am willing to pronunciate O4H4 as "OAHA" 😁 😁 😁


The name of the signature tower is “*Phikul Tower*”. Phikul meaning Mimusops elengi (Spanish Cherry 🌳).
The technical name O4H4 shouldn’t really be there in the title, as nobody use it.


----------



## Jero1971 (Oct 11, 2020)

One Bangkok is growing rapidly. Just had a look at the construction progres. yesterday (8th of May 2022)


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Jay said:


> ^^ I think CTBUH gets their info from us though, lol
> 
> I hope this is U/C soon, I'm excited about Bangkok joining the 400m club, after Moscow's 400m tower was put on hold though it seems developers (at least outside of NYC or China) are getting a reality check.


If that’s true then that must mean there’s someone on here who works for the CTBUH….


----------



## thestealthyartist (11 mo ago)

Wait, what if you posted both designs? @Lincolnlover2005


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

thestealthyartist said:


> Wait, what if you posted both designs? @Lincolnlover2005


shhh........


----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1126393274571726


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I am not sure where is the main tower  
















Signature Tower + One Bangkok Complex | 92 Storey | 437...


งานฐานรากน่าจะเสร็จช้ากว่าเพื่อน เพราะสูงปรี๊ดเลยต้องขุดลึกกว่าปกตินี่แหล่ะ




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## sgollis (Apr 3, 2013)

Zaz965: Look at post #136, 5th image down. It's on the right side of the complex. It doesn't look like they've really started it yet. Right center of the above pic, triangular shape.


----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

sgollis said:


> Zaz965: Look at post #136, 5th image down. It's on the right side of the complex. It doesn't look like they've really started it yet. Right center of the above pic, triangular shape.


They just finished the substructure work for all the buildings. The signature tower has 8 underground floors for parking.

Phase one of One Bangkok is scheduled for completion in the fourth quarter of 2023.
Phase two of One Bangkok will begin immediately after phase one and will be completed in 2026.









Building castles in the sky


Frasers Property Holdings (Thailand), owned by billionaire Charoen Sirivadhanabhakdi's youngest son Panote, plans to continue with mixed-use developments after completion of the massive One Bangkok.




www.bangkokpost.com





One Bangkok seen from Coco Parq condominium project (June 2022)








Source: Propholic


----------



## Appleich (Apr 22, 2011)

Main tower should rise on the right of this pics:
















วิศวมุมตึก View of Bangkok


เปิดผัง "One Bangkok" แลนด์มาร์คระดับโลก ความคืบหน้า แต่ละอาคารเริ่มขึ้น 6-10ชั้นแล้ว เหลือตึกสูงที่สุด O4H4 ขึ้นพื้นชั้น 1 วิศวมุมตึก View of Bangkok https://www.facebook.com/Engineerbkk/




www.facebook.com


----------



## Appleich (Apr 22, 2011)

*Latest progress on the main tower's foundation:*


CNXWORLD said:


> ถอนเครนซะงั้น 437M.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> well crud...


That moment when your Google Account gets disabled and you lose access to your Sketchup Account and you have to restart this entire complex from scratch:

*D o u b l e 
C r u d *


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

at least, the foundations are done


----------



## dansokvi (6 mo ago)

Very cool and futuristic, carry on


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> That moment when you're 75% done with One Bangkok and SOM pulls a redesign out of nowhere:
> View attachment 3170071


One Bangkok Version III Update:








Slowly but surely trucking along! Can’t wait to show you guys the finished product!


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> One Bangkok Version III Update:
> Slowly but surely trucking along! Can’t wait to show you guys the finished product!


no helipad? 😭 😭


----------



## Codename B (Feb 20, 2011)

One Bangkok official website has recently been updated with lots of new pictures, and there are some revisions to the layout with more details on the walking street and public areas.









One Bangkok






www.onebangkok.com


----------

